# Petco "Baby" Betta Lifespan?



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

For those of you that have gotten petco "baby" bettas over the years, how long have they lived for you? My "baby" betta was purchased in Sept of 2014. So I've had him 1 year and 5 months. He's always been very healthy with exception of when he was obsessively tail biting last summer. Suddenly, he's on a downswing. A few people have suggested that it's old age.

So I was just curious approximately what kind of lifespan the rest of your "babies" had.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I have one fat CT female who has been around a year and a half. I had another that suddenly died around 18 months. You would think getting them as a baby would ensure a longer life but I read that the full grown fish we normally buy are only 4-6 months anyway.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

I've brought home three total.
The first one died within a week, he was VERY young. Would have guessed no more then a month and a half based on his size. SIP Sir P. Kitten

the second one lived to adulthood, a gorgeous little cello girl with red in her fins. Her name was Vivee. She died 6 months later to a septic infection from a freak accident and ultimately dropsy 

The third is still small, she's a pretty double tail. Speckles on her fins. her name is WO and she lives in my sorority. I've had her about a month and she's already doubled in size since I got her. It all depends.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

A year is average, a year and a half is pretty good for the babies.


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

Ah that's kind of disappointing  Love this little boy and I'm not ready to see him go. I was hoping for a solid 2 years from him.


----------

